# Función de QUE



## caminata

Tengo una duda sobre la función de "QUE" en la siguiente oración: Hay un ejército de mujeres que no sé si han levantado el país". Tampoco sé qué clase  de proposición subordinada es "Que no sé si han levantado el país". Gracias.


----------



## flljob

Subordinada adjetiva. 

Que es un pronombre relativo (si quieres usar la terminología de Alarcos puedes llamarlo transpositor).


----------



## ringolar

De acuerdo con flljob. No sé si se tendría que añadir .........de relativo.
La función de QUE en esa frase es la de sujeto de "han levantado el país"


----------



## Pinairun

ringolar said:


> De acuerdo con flljob. No sé si se tendría que añadir .........de relativo.
> La función de QUE en esa frase es la de sujeto de "han levantado el país"


 

No sé si voy a complicarlo un poco, pero me parece que "que" no es el sujeto de "han levantado", porque lo que introduce es "no sé si..."

Entiendo que viene a decir: _Hay un ejército de mujeres_ _*del* que (o *sobre el* que)_ _no sé si ha levantado un país_, como si dijera *no sé nada de él.* Si se ha elidido _del_ intencionadamente no lo sé, pero lo veo como un complemento preposicional.

Imaginen esta frase redactada así: _Hay un ejército de mujeres_ (que) _el cual (yo)_(?) _no sé si ha levantado el país._ A mí me suena muy mal.

Saludos


----------



## sicovit

Hola. Yo creo que ringolar tiene razón. Ese 'que' (que han levantado el país) es el sujeto de la oración. 'Que' es un pronombre relativo, está sustituyendo a ' mujeres'. Es como decir 'las mujeres han levantado el país).

Tenemos tres oraciones: 
1- hay un ejército de mujeres (oración principal)
2-que han levantado el país (sujeto:que ; predicado: han levantado el país). Oración subordinada adjetiva o de relativo.
3-no sé (sujeto omitido: yo; predicado: no sé; ). 
-nexo: si

-'no sé' es otra oración principal que lleva como subordinada adverbial condicional 'si han levantado el país'.


Menuda oración para analizar. ¿Es de un examen de Selectivadad, por casualidad?


----------



## sicovit

Hola. Yo creo que ringolar tiene razón. Ese 'que' (que han levantado el país) es el sujeto de la oración. 'Que' es un pronombre relativo, está sustituyendo a ' mujeres'. Es como decir 'las mujeres han levantado el país).

Tenemos tres oraciones: 
1- hay un ejército de mujeres
2-que han levantado el país (sujeto:que ; predicado: han levantado el país)
3-no sé (sujeto omitido: yo; predicado: no sé; ). 
-nexo: si

'que han levantado el país' es efectivamente una oración subordinada adjetiva o de relativo.
-'hay un ejército de mujeres' es la oración principal.
-'no sé' es otra oración principal que lleva como subordinada adverbial condicional 'si han levantado el país'.

Menuda oración para analizar. ¿Es de un examen de Selectivadad, por casualidad?


----------



## flljob

Pero, Pinairun, el sujeto ¿no es _un ejército_?

Estoy de acuerdo en que _Hay un ejército_ es la principal.
Impersonal _Hay_. 
CD _un ejército_ 
Un ejército [que no sé si ha levantado el país]

La subrayada ¿no es una oración adjetiva?

Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

flljob said:


> Pero, Pinairun el sujeto ¿no es _un ejército_?
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo en Hay un ejército es la principal.
> Impersonal Hay.
> CD un ejército
> Un ejército [que no sé si ha levantado el país]
> 
> La subrayada ¿no es una oración adjetiva?
> 
> Saludos


 
Sí, el _ejército_ de mujeres es el sujeto elidido de "han levantado", aunque creo que debería decir "ha levantado" en concordancia con el singular del nombre colectivo. 

Es posible que tengáis razón, pero yo no lo veo tan claro.
Un saludo


----------



## flljob

Yo empiezo a verlo negro. Ojalá que sicovit dé más luz.
Saludos.


----------



## pilukona

Hola:
Otra posibilidad para liarla un poco más.

*Hay *un ejército de mujeres que no *sé *si *han levantado* el país

1) Oraciones compuestas por coordinación copulativa
*Hay* un ejército de mujeres que (Y) no *sé* 

2) Proposición subordinada sustantiva de CD 
si han levantado el país.


----------



## flljob

Me voy a arriesgar de nuevo. Por favor, corríjanme:

Hay un ejército de mujeres que no sé si han levantado el país.
 
Hay = verbo impersonal.
 
un ejército de mujeres que no sé si han levantado al país = complemento directo. Esta está compuesta por 
 
ejército = nombre
 
de mujeres = complemento del nombre 
 
que no sé si han levantado al país = oración adjetiva, que a su vez está compuesta por una principal _No sé_ y una subordinada sustantiva _si han levantado el país_.
 
Han levantado concuerda  erróneamente con mujeres, debería haber dicho No sé si ha levantado el país. 
 
Saludos


----------



## Chunita

Si no me equivoco, "si han levantado un país" es una condicional como ya te han dicho.
No está mal el hecho de que el verbo concuerde con mujeres dado que es un CASO especial de cocordancia entre sujeto y predicado (podés chequearlo en un libro de secundario, por lo menos de Arg.) Es decir, la oración reducida podría ser tanto "Un ejército de mujeres ha levantado..." como "Un ejército de mujeres han levantado..."

Por otro lado, fijate que la oración que completa a la relativa tiene un suj elidido (yo) o pro. 
Saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

caminata said:


> Tengo una duda sobre la función de "QUE" en la siguiente oración: Hay un ejército de mujeres que no sé si han levantado el país". Tampoco sé qué clase  de proposición subordinada es "Que no sé si han levantado el país". Gracias.



_*Que*_ es el sujeto de la oración relativa o adjetiva _'que no sé si han levantado al país'_, la cual complementa al sustantivo _*mujeres*_.

_*Mujeres*_ es el antecedente de la oración de relativo. El verbo de la subordinada tiene que concordar en número con ese antecedente (_*han levantado*_ y no_ ha levantado_).


----------



## flljob

_De mujeres_ es el complemento de _ejército_. 
El sujeto es _ejército_.

Saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

Filljob escribió:_ 
De mujeres_ es el complemento de _ejército_. 
El sujeto es _ejército_. 

¿Entonces cuál es la función sintáctica de _que_?



> Que es un pronombre relativo (si quieres usar la terminología de Alarcos puedes llamarlo transpositor).


No mezclemos la categoría gramatical con la función sintáctica.


----------



## flljob

ManPaisa said:


> Filljob escribió:
> _De mujeres_ es el complemento de _ejército_.
> El sujeto es _ejército_.
> 
> ¿Entonces cuál es la función sintáctica de _que_?
> 
> No mezclemos la categoría gramatical con la función sintáctica.


 
La función es sujeto. Es un pronombre relativo que se refiere a ejército (de mujeres).

Saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

flljob said:


> La función es sujeto. Es un pronombre relativo que se refiere a ejército (de mujeres).
> 
> Saludos



La función es sujeto 
Es un pronombre relativo que se refiere a _mujeres_ 
_Mujeres_, a su vez, es un adyacente de _ejército_. 

Similar a:
_Se trata de un grupo de ingenieros que estudiaron en Berkeley._


----------



## flljob

Perdón por la insistencia. El sujeto de una oración personal, es un sustantivo. Cuando se trata de un sintagma nominal, el sujeto se refiere al núcleo del sintagma.

El ejército de mujeres. Es un sintagma nominal que tiene un núcleo (_ejército_), un determinativo (_el_) y un complemento (_de mujeres_).
En cuanto a la concordancia, ya lo explicó Chunita.
¿Tú crees incorrecto decir _El grupo de ingenieros que estudió en_...?

Saludos


----------



## sicovit

Me parece que este debate es apasionante, muy interesante y estimulante intelectualmente.
Yo creo que la cosa va quedando clara. Propongo la siguiente solución:

Tenemos tres oraciones, que en realidad son cuatro:

1ª- hay un ejército de mujeres
2ª- que han levantado el país
3ª- no sé 
4ª-si han levantado el país

Hay un ejército de mujeres:
Oración Principal impersonal; Hay, núcleo del predicado; un ejército de mujeres, CD;
un: determinante; ejército, núcleo del CD; de mujeres, complemento del nombre (o sea, de ejército).


que han levantado el país:
Oración subordinada adjetiva o de relativo;
que: nexo, y sujeto de la oración; han levantado el país, predicado;
han levantado: núcleo del predicado; el país: CD; el, determinante; país, núcleo del CD.

no sé: 
oración principal; sujeto omitido, yo; predicado: no sé; no, adverbio de negación; sé, núcleo del predicado.

si han levantado el país:
oración subordinada adverbial condicional; si: nexo; sujeto omitido, las mujeres; predicado, han levantado el país.


Respecto al asunto de si el sujeto de 'han levantado' es 'ejército' o es 'mujeres': el sujeto es 'ejército de mujeres', sólo que ejército es el núcleo, como ya he puesto en el análisis. Por lo tanto, estoy de acuerdo en que la concordancia falla, y debería ser 'ha levantado'. Este error es sumamente común.
Saludos.


----------



## flljob

Transcribo lo que dice Gómez Torrego:
Cuando la función de sujeto está desempeñada por un grupo nominal cuyo núcleo es un sustantivo en singular con significado colectivo o de clase y va acompañad de un complemento suyo con la preposición de, el verbo pued ir en singular, concordando con dicho núcleo, o en plural, concordando con el sustantivo que funciona como complemento. Y da algunos ejemplos.
Gómez Torrego, Leonardo. _Gramática didáctica del español_. Pág. 266. Ediciones SM. Madrid, 2002.

Me parece que el asunto queda resuelto.

Saludos


----------



## caminata

Hola a todos y gracias por vuestras respuestas, pero me gustaría proponer otra posibilidad  sobre  la oración "Hay un ejército de mujeres que no sé si han levantado el país."

"Que no sé si han levantado el país" puede considerarse una proposición subordinada adverbial consecutiva que depende de "un ejército de mujeres"; por tanto la oración podría analizarse así:
Oración principal: Hay un ejército de mujeres (tal)
Proposicion subordinada adverbial consecutiva: que no sé si han levantado el país. (Sujeto: YO) Esta proposición complementa a "Mujeres".
Proposición subordinada sustantiva de CD: Si han levantado el país (Sujeto: mujeres)


----------



## Chunita

Es lo que dije, pero sin citar a nadie (con respecto al sujeto colectivo más adjunto preposicional). Igual sigo pensando en el análisis de "si han levantado el país" porque me hace pensar en las interrogativas. Aún lo pienso. Tendré que revisar los apuntes de la facu. 
Saludos


----------



## flljob

"Si han levantado el país" me parece que es  CD,  es una subordinada sustantiva.

¿_Tal_ no podría adjetivar a la oración?

Saludos


----------



## hual

sicovit said:


> si han levantado el país:
> oración subordinada adverbial condicional; si: nexo; sujeto omitido, las mujeres; predicado, han levantado el país.


 
Hola
Disculpa pero en este caso la oración encabezada por "si" no es una subordinada adverbial condicional, sino una subordinada sustantiva interrogativa indirecta, cuya función es OD de "no sé".


----------



## caminata

¿Qué pensáis sobre que la proposición subrayada en "Hay un ejército de mujeres que no sé si han levantado el país"se considere una subordinada adverbial consecutiva?


----------



## caminata

hual said:


> Hola
> Disculpa pero en este caso la oración encabezada por "si" no es una subordinada adverbial condicional, sino una subordinada sustantiva interrogativa indirecta, cuya función es OD de "no sé".


----------



## flljob

hual said:


> Hola
> Disculpa pero en este caso la oración encabezada por "si" no es una subordinada adverbial condicional, sino una subordinada sustantiva interrogativa indirecta, cuya función es OD de "no sé".


 
Yo estoy de acuerdo contigo.

Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

_Hay un ejército de mujeres que no sé si han levantado el país_: oración impersonal declarativa compuesta. Oración principal: _hay un ejército de mujeres_, en la que el sintagma _un ejército de mujeres_ es el OD del impersonal _haber_. Al sintagma OD de la oración principal se le añade un adjetivo sintáctico, la oración de relativo _que no sé si han levantado el país_, que, a su vez es una oración compuesta con una interrogativa indirecta con la marca _si_ que depende de un verbo _cognoscendi_. El relativo _que_ es marca de subordinación (adjetiva) y a la vez se refiere al antecedente _un ejército de mujeres_ sin distinción de género ni número, pero por su característica pronominal es también el OD de _no sé_. _Que_ sería un OD de persona, y la interrogativa indirecta sería el OD directo de cosa. O, analizado de otra manera, _que_ sería el OD y la sustantiva un predicativo del OD. En la subordinada sustantiva el sujeto, por zeugma, sería el sintagma _un ejército de mujeres_ y _el país_ el OD. Este tipo de construcciones son heredadas del latín y en español  pueden atender a varios análisis sintácticos. Todo depende del valor de _que,_ que se puede entender como OD de _no sé_ y como sujeto de _han levantado_.


----------



## wamcon

Sobre lo puesto por chunita y que alguien más apoya 
"Un ejército de mujeres han levantado..."
Es totalmente incorrecto.
Tal y como está puesto el sujeto de la oración es "un ejército de mujeres" donde nadie me negará que el núcleo es "un ejército" y el complemento es "de mujeres", por tanto el verbo siempre ha de concordar con el núcleo del sujeto, nunca con el complemento. 
"Un ejército de mujeres ha levantado..."

RECTIFICO: Lo que ha puesto flljob en el correo de abajo (Nº 30) y he visto en algún otro hilo me ha hecho recapacitar por lo que les doy la razón.


----------



## flljob

flljob said:


> Transcribo lo que dice Gómez Torrego:
> Cuando la función de sujeto está desempeñada por un grupo nominal cuyo núcleo es un sustantivo en singular con significado colectivo o de clase y va acompañad de un complemento suyo con la preposición de, el verbo pued ir en singular, concordando con dicho núcleo, o en plural, concordando con el sustantivo que funciona como complemento. Y da algunos ejemplos.
> Gómez Torrego, Leonardo. _Gramática didáctica del español_. Pág. 266. Ediciones SM. Madrid, 2002.
> Me parece que el asunto queda resuelto.
> Saludos


Además de Gómez Torrego, ve lo que dice Gili:

[...] cuando el colectivo va modificado por la preposición de seguida por las personas o cosas de que consta el conjunto, designadas en plural, *cabe* la concordancia *en* *plural* o *en singular*: Guardaban (o guardaba) el paso una multitud de hombres armados; Un tropel de visitantes se ha reunido (o se han reunido) a la puerta del despacho [...]

Sigue hablando de los partitivos

Gili Gaya, Samuel. _Curso superior de sintaxis_. Bibliograf. pág. 30-31.


----------



## mhp

Pinairun said:


> Entiendo que viene a decir: _Hay un ejército de mujeres_ _*del* que (o *sobre el* que)_ _no sé si ha levantado un país_, como si dijera *no sé nada de él.*



Pienso como tú:

  Existe gente que no sabe {eso}. 
  Existe gente que yo no sé {eso}. 
    Existe gente de la que yo no sé {eso}.

«Que» es el pronombre relativo.  El sujeto tácito en la frase {eso} puede ser «ellos»: {eso} = si [ellos] lo han hecho.

«La concordancia en plural sí es admisible cuando se pasa de una oración a otra, pues en ese caso al segundo verbo le corresponde, en realidad, un sujeto plural tácito: […] _«Preguntábamos a la gente cómo se *imaginaban *que era Manuel Rodríguez»_ (Ruffinelli _Guzmán_ [Ur. 2001]), esto es, _cómo se imaginaban_ [ellos] _que era._» [el DPD]


----------



## Forero

¿Cuál es:

_Hay un ejército de mujeres, las cuales quizás hayan levantado el país [aunque no sé seguramente].

_o
_
Hay un ejército de mujeres, el cual posiblemente ha levantado el país [aunque no sé seguramente].
_
?


----------



## flljob

Estimado Xiaroel:

Todo me parece bien, pero no entiendo por qué que es también OD de no sé.

El relativo que es marca de subordinación (adjetiva) y a la vez se refiere al antecedente un ejército de mujeres sin distinción de género ni número, pero por su característica pronominal es también el OD de no sé.

¿Por favor, nos lo puedes explicar?

Saludos


----------



## sicovit

flljob said:


> Transcribo lo que dice Gómez Torrego:
> Cuando la función de sujeto está desempeñada por un grupo nominal cuyo núcleo es un sustantivo en singular con significado colectivo o de clase y va acompañad de un complemento suyo con la preposición de, el verbo pued ir en singular, concordando con dicho núcleo, o en plural, concordando con el sustantivo que funciona como complemento. Y da algunos ejemplos.
> Gómez Torrego, Leonardo. _Gramática didáctica del español_. Pág. 266. Ediciones SM. Madrid, 2002.
> 
> Me parece que el asunto queda resuelto.
> 
> Saludos


 
Pues sí, después de escribir el post me asaltó la duda, así que gracias por la aclaración.


----------



## sicovit

hual said:


> Hola
> Disculpa pero en este caso la oración encabezada por "si" no es una subordinada adverbial condicional, sino una subordinada sustantiva interrogativa indirecta, cuya función es OD de "no sé".


 
Totalmente de acuerdo. El 'si' me indujo a error, me quedé en lo obvio, y después vi, porque ahí  no hay ninguna condición . Gracias.


----------



## mhp

flljob said:


> El relativo que es marca de subordinación (adjetiva) y a la vez se refiere al antecedente un ejército de mujeres sin distinción de género ni número, pero por su característica pronominal es también el OD de no sé.


   La vedad es que no creo que pueda analizarse una frase que suena bien pero que en realidad no está bien escrita; por ejemplo: En «me alegro que hayas venido», ¿cuál es la función de «que»? Si es una conjunción, se debe poder cambiar por un pronombre: *«me alegro eso». Dado que no puede decirse «me alego eso», ¿cuál es la función de «que»?

  Asimismo, si en la frase «no sé si ha/han levantado el país» la palabra «si» es una conjunción, se debe poder cambiar por un pronombre: «no sé eso». Esta frase sí que suena bien. Pero ¿cómo te suena la frase completa: *«hay gente que no sé eso»? Si esta frase no te suena, ¿cuál es la función de «si»?


----------



## flljob

Pero _alegrar(se) de_ es un verbo de complemento de régimen. Saber, no.

Saludos


----------



## caminata

XiaoRoel said:


> _Hay un ejército de mujeres que no sé si han levantado el país_: oración impersonal declarativa compuesta. Oración principal: _hay un ejército de mujeres_, en la que el sintagma _un ejército de mujeres_ es el OD del impersonal _haber_. Al sintagma OD de la oración principal se le añade un adjetivo sintáctico, la oración de relativo _que no sé si han levantado el país_, que, a su vez es una oración compuesta con una interrogativa indirecta con la marca _si_ que depende de un verbo _cognoscendi_. El relativo _que_ es marca de subordinación (adjetiva) y a la vez se refiere al antecedente _un ejército de mujeres_ sin distinción de género ni número, pero por su característica pronominal es también el OD de _no sé_. _Que_ sería un OD de persona, y la interrogativa indirecta sería el OD directo de cosa. O, analizado de otra manera, _que_ sería el OD y la sustantiva un predicativo del OD. En la subordinada sustantiva el sujeto, por zeugma, sería el sintagma _un ejército de mujeres_ y _el país_ el OD. Este tipo de construcciones son heredadas del latín y en español  pueden atender a varios análisis sintácticos. Todo depende del valor de _que,_ que se puede entender como OD de _no sé_ y como sujeto de _han levantado_.


Gracias por tu respuesta, me ha aclarado una duda sobre el OD de cosa y de persona, porque no entendía cómo el verbo "SÉ" puede tener dos OD. Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## mhp

mhp said:


> Asimismo, si en la frase «no sé si ha/han levantado el país» la palabra «si» es una conjunción, se debe poder cambiar por un pronombre: «no sé eso». Esta frase sí que suena bien. Pero ¿cómo te suena la frase completa: *«hay gente que no sé eso»? Si esta frase no te suena, ¿cuál es la función de «si»?



    Creo que me he equivocado: Parece que no se puede cambiar una oración subordinada por un pronombre cuando un elemento de la subordinada es el antecedente de relativo:

  No me gusta {que A haga B}.
No me gusta {eso}. 

Pero:
  Hay un A que no me gusta {que haga B}. 
  Hay un A que no me gusta {eso}.
  Hay un A {así}. 

  Hay una cosa que no me gusta que haga mi hijo.
  Hay alguien que no me gusta que sepa que no me gusta.


----------



## Pinairun

flljob said:


> Pero _alegrar(se) de_ es un verbo de complemento de régimen. Saber, no.
> 
> Saludos


 
A mí me lo parece en esta acepción. No sé si...
En el DRAE:
*Saber*
*4. **intr*. Estar informado de la existencia, paradero o estado de alguien o de algo. _¿Qué *sabes de* tu amigo?_ _Hace un mes que *no sé de* mi hermano._

Saludos


----------



## las cosas facilitas

y el contexto de dicha frase, ¿dónde ha quedado?

Imagino que originalmente alguien dijo: "hay un ejército de mujeres que han levantado el país".

posteriormente, otro alguien añadió, quizá con un poco de ironía "...no sé si..."

saludos


----------



## Sborges

Hola, compañeros. Creo que la función del QUE en la oración es de conjunción consecutiva. Si es que comprendí bien la oración.
Saludos!


----------



## Forero

El pronombre relativo toma el papel (la función), pero no necesariamente el lugar, de una frase nominal dentro de la oración subordinada.  Por ejemplo:

[_Tengo una bolsa tal que mi perro puede recogérmela.
_El _que_ de esta frase es conjunción.]

_Tengo una bolsa que mi perro puede recogerme.
_El _que_ de esta frase es pronombre que toma el papel de _la_ (en la otra frase).

[_Hay una cosa tal que no me gusta que la haga mi hijo._]
_Hay una cosa que no me gusta que haga mi hijo.
_Este _que_ es pronombre que toma el papel de _la_.

[_Hay alguien tal que no me gusta que este alguien sepa que no me gusta._]
_ Hay alguien que no me gusta que sepa que no me gusta.
_El _que_ pronominal en esta frase juega el papel de "este alguien".

[_Hay mujeres tales que ellas posiblemente han levantado el país._]
_Hay mujeres que posiblemente han levantado el país.
_Esta vez _que_ lleva el papel de _ellas_.

[_Hay un ejército tal que no sé si este ejército ha levantado el país._]
_Hay un ejército que no sé si ha levantado el país.
_Esta vez _que_ funciona así como "este ejército".


----------



## caminata

flljob said:


> Me voy a arriesgar de nuevo. Por favor, corríjanme:
> 
> Hay un ejército de mujeres que no sé si han levantado el país.
> 
> Hay = verbo impersonal.
> 
> un ejército de mujeres que no sé si han levantado al país = complemento directo. Esta está compuesta por
> 
> ejército = nombre
> 
> de mujeres = complemento del nombre
> 
> que no sé si han levantado al país = oración adjetiva, que a su vez está compuesta por una principal _No sé_ y una subordinada sustantiva _si han levantado el país_.
> 
> Han levantado concuerda erróneamente con mujeres, debería haber dicho No sé si ha levantado el país.
> 
> Saludos


 Gracias, creo que es la respuesta más acertada.


----------



## caminata

Gracias Forero`por la aclaración sobre la diferencia entre  consecutivas y  adjetivas.


----------



## pilukona

Hola
El CD puede introducirse:
Con nexos interrogativos indirectos = Me pregunto cómo........ no sé quién............, Dime si............, dime qué............, etc


----------



## Gemelove

Hola, me estoy preparando la prueba de acceso y estoy haciendo exámenes anteriores. Me gustaría comentar os que estoy viendo como habéis analizado la frase y no me ha quedado muy claro. Os propongo el siguiente Análisis sintáctico: 

 (P1):  Hay un ejército de mujeres ( Proposición principal, Enunciativa, afirmativa, activa, transitiva) 

que: nexo relativo ( donde P2 y P3 que forman juntas una O.Subordinada Sustantiva de sujeto) ¿ de quién no se sabe si han levantado el país? de ellas. 

(P2): no sé ( Enunciativa, negativa, activa, transitiva y proposición principal de P3) 

si: (nexo de carácter dubitativo ) no sé si han levantado el país -> no se eso  si podemos sustituir el pronombre neutro *eso *nos encontramos con una Sub. Sustantiva. 


(P3):  han levantado el país (O.Sub Sustantiva de C.D, Enunciativa, afirmativa, activa,transitiva)


----------

